# 2016 Delayed Harvest Fly Swap



## Paymaster

The theme for this fly swap is your"go to fly" for the Delayed Harvest Season. Please read the following rules and if you are interested in joining the swap, reply to this thread. I will update this post with the names of members that join.

Rules:
Deadline for sign up is November 18 2016. This will then determine the number of flies each member will tie. Once the number of flies have been determined, the deadline for getting flies to me will be December 18th. One month should be long enough to get them done.

The members will tie one copy of their particular pattern for each member of the swap. If there are ten members, tie nine copies of your pattern.

Each member will mail their submissions in a crush proof container. Altoid tins are perfect for this.

Each member will mail their container in a durable mailer.

Each member will include, in their package, a self addressed, postage paid return mailer. I should not need to pay your postage.

Each member will toe tag each fly with a small paper slip with user name and name of pattern. If it is your original pattern, give it a name.

If a member cannot, for some reason, get to the flies before the deadline, please notify me so that I may tie a replacement set for the other members.

Let me know the pattern you intend to tie and I will place it out by your user name in this post.

Once you have finished your flies, PM me and I will reply with my address.

Once I receive a package I will update this thread with (received) by your user name in this post.

When I receive all the packages, I will sort and mail them out as soon as possible.

Ok, rules are pretty straight forward. Anyone on Woody's may join in on the fun. No one here will belittle your fly tyin skillz. So if you are a novice, join in on the swap. It is a great way to learn and practice your tying. Plus you will get some great flies in return. Sign up is officially open. 

Paymaster... Pheasant Tail Nymph (Received)
injun joe..... Blue Wing Olive (Received)
Michael F Sights... Berry Nymph (Received)
NCHillbilly ... Ugly Pink Nymph (Received)
EverGreen1231.... Bead Head Wooly Bugger (Received)
swampstalker24.... Wiese's Skinny Nymph (Received)
Yotes ...... Creek Chub


----------



## Michael F Sights

Paymaster,

I will be tying a size 16 Berry Nymph.

Thanks - MFS


----------



## Paymaster

Michael F Sights said:


> Paymaster,
> 
> I will be tying a size 16 Berry Nymph.
> 
> Thanks - MFS



Good Deal! Need some more sign ups! Y'all come on and jump in on the fun!


----------



## injun joe

Blue Wing Olive for me.


----------



## swampstalker24

I'll be tying a variation of Wiese's Skinny Nymph, size 16, in olive.  Been working good for me lately.


----------



## EverGreen1231

I suppose you can't ever go wrong with olive, bead-head wooly buggers. Sign me up for those. The last time I did one of these swaps I included a bonus fly. I might do that again, depending on how froggy I feel once I get in "tying mode."


----------



## Paymaster

Bump for more members


----------



## Yotes

I'll join. Creek Chub


----------



## Paymaster

Good Deal Yotes!


----------



## Paymaster

Ok feather twisters,get to tyin. Need to tie 6 each and pm me for my address when you are ready. Be sure to review the rules.


----------



## Yotes

I'm excited. Tying mine tomorrow.


----------



## Paymaster

I am gonna put out a suggestion and see what you all think. How about we move the deadline out to after Christmas. Lets say, December 28th or so. I am open to any comments.


----------



## injun joe

I've got mine tied but I'm not in any hurry.
The 28th is fine with me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Paymaster said:


> I am gonna put out a suggestion and see what you all think. How about we move the deadline out to after Christmas. Lets say, December 28th or so. I am open to any comments.



That would be good. I can do it either way, but I have some time off there before Christmas and would rather tie when I can take my time at it and do a better job.


----------



## Michael F Sights

Fine w/ me.


----------



## Paymaster

Lets do that then. Of course your flies can be mailed earlier if you want. I just think that this is a busy time of year and don't want to stress anyone. I have a personal reason myself. Gonna go on a 44th wedding anniversary trip the week of the deadline. However, I will only be gone a few days and would be able to get the flies back to you all pretty quick.


----------



## injun joe

Have a great trip!


----------



## Paymaster

Getting close to time. So, lets get'm done!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Working on mine now!


----------



## Paymaster

NCHillbilly said:


> Working on mine now!





Got EverGreen's today.


----------



## EverGreen1231

Paymaster said:


> Got EverGreen's today.



Good deal. I forgot to put my name on them. I remembered after I'd left the post office.


----------



## Paymaster

Ok It is time to get this done. I will give to the weekend and then I will tie up some flies to replace the shortage and mail them out next week.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'll have mine in the mail by the weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mine are on their way. I tied up a pattern I just call my "Ugly Pink Nymph." Catches trout like crazy here, especially stockers; I want to see if it works down there in Jorjee.


----------



## EJTibbetts

Dang it! I missed another fly swap!


----------



## Paymaster

Got to tie the missing flies then I will mail them all back out Monday. I will post pics in a separate thread.


----------



## Paymaster

Hope to put packages in the mail tomorrow. Pics are up.


----------



## Paymaster

Y'all let me know when the packages arrive or not.


----------



## injun joe

Got mine a week ago.
Thanks Pay.


----------



## Michael F Sights

Got mine Thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Got mine, great looking batch of flies!


----------

